# Can we have a Null halal thread?



## Totenkopf (Aug 10, 2015)

Or would that be considered maybe kind of "uncool"? :^)


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2015)

We have a joke Halal thread in Inner circle

There have also been two Halal threads on Null in lolcow. One of which is still open
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/null.1786/
https://kiwifarms.net/threads/null-anthony-nice-bloke-logatto-2-0.10684/


----------



## Totenkopf (Aug 10, 2015)

Why does he wear the mask?


----------



## Watcher (Aug 10, 2015)

Totenkopf said:


> Why does he wear the mask?


----------



## José Mourinho (Aug 10, 2015)

Null should stop being a dick 

/thread


----------

